# 96 Sentra GXE Stereo Wiring Help!



## TheBigBentley (Jan 3, 2005)

Hello all! New guy here with a question! I dont normaly ask enless im completley baffald so here goes. I just got a new stereo for my 96 sentra because the original was not working. The person who owned it before took it upon themselves to cut the factory harness leaveing me with bare cables. Ive installed quite a few radios in my days so its not new...just puzzling in this case. Ive connected all speakers the power, battery and ground. So now I still seem to have one extra wire coming out the dash. Now this is where it gets wierd. This wire has messed up my dash lights. Enless I ground this wire to bare metal my dash lights wont work. However if I do ground this wire my stereo wont work and I blow the 10amp tail fuse under the hood by the battery. But then my radio works again and i not only loose my dash lights but also my tail lights and front side lights. can some one tell me exactly what i do with this wire. its a red wire and its striped. but its not power. So I dont know what to do. I tried splicing it in with the radio ground wire but that does nothing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I would highly recomend going to bestbuy or a reputable shop and geting whats called a reverse harness. Its used to replace the cut out harneses. It would be so much easier than trying to mess with hard wiring.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

look at the Wiring Diagram thread stickied at the top of the forum, it has a scan of the B14 wiring diagram out of a haynes manual

edit for link: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=58865


----------

